# Disc mower problem



## Mswart (Sep 8, 2017)

I am using a 617 New Holland cutter and today while cutting pretty thin hay field, the cutters quit turning, pto still turning but not the moduals. Brought it home and will start trying to figure out what's going on with it. Any suggestions where to start? I bought this used a couple years ago and this is the first break down.


----------



## Jonasdiscdoc (Oct 8, 2016)

I would check the shaft on the gearbox where the belt pulley is mounted, that key could have gone bad, letting the pulley spin freely. If that's fine I would next check the gearbox, pull the plug on the main gearbox's upper section, if there's no oil in it you have a burnt gearbox, there's a seal between the upper and lower section of that gearbox that occasionally makes a problem, letting all of the oil into the lower part. If the gearbox is good now it gets a bit more complicated, you may have a sheared shaft in the cutterbar I would split it beside the gearbox and see if that shaft is still ok .

Just my 2 cents, good luck!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The most common cause is the drive module under the main gearbox. People forget or do not realize there is a drive module under the main gearbox which has it's own oil supply. The oil level never gets checked and eventually the module gearbox runs dry and you can guess the results.

Where to start looking is a crap shoot. As mentiioned check the oil level in the main gearbox, then the gearbox under the main gearbox and lastly the drive shaft between the drive module and the first disc.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

mike10 said:


> The most common cause is the drive module under the main gearbox. People forget or do not realize there is a drive module under the main gearbox which has it's own oil supply. The oil level never gets checked and eventually the module gearbox runs dry and you can guess the results.
> 
> Where to start looking is a crap shoot. As mentiioned check the oil level in the main gearbox, then the gearbox under the main gearbox and lastly the drive shaft between the drive module and the first disc.


Is there a slip clutch involved here?


----------



## Mswart (Sep 8, 2017)

I put a new belt on and checked the oil in all the mod.s before starting, and gear case. After it quit turning, I did notice a small bit of oil coming from the vent filter.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bonfire said:


> Is there a slip clutch involved here?


No slip clutch as belt serves purpose of SC. PTO shaft has an over-running clutch


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Just want to make sure. Did you check the drive module oil level?. It takes a 1/4 allen (hex) wrench to remove the level plug. The level plug is in front of the 3/*4" nut of the rear tie bolt.


----------



## Mswart (Sep 8, 2017)

Well fellas I finally tore into it and found a bearing all blown up inside. The roller bearing right below the pinion gear, of course it damaged the pinion gear and got a couple significant chips in a couple teeth on the big bevel gear as well. Heading to New Holland tomorrow to see what parts they have (hopefully all of them) figure since I have it all apart might as well replace all the bearings as well. Thanks for y'alls help, especially about the oil level in the mod. below the gearbox, I'm guessing you remove the plug and make sure there is oil level to there. Thanks again!


----------

